# Sosa al Milan, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2016)

Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2016)

up


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Non ci posso credere... la mezzala di qualità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Scommetto che siamo pure #apostocosì dopo questo acquisto di sterco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Dico solo una parola SCHIFATA, sto iniziando pure a sospettare di questi cinesi, lo so che inizieranno a fare mercato da Gennaio ma qualcuno mi spieghi com'è possibile dare l'avvallo per un giocatore del genere? no qualcuno me lo spieghi, ah cosa ancora più grave è che extra quindi ciao ciao Cuadrado e co, solo una parola schifo e ancora schifo


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A me sembra di sognare leggere queste cose.
> Sono ormai quasi 10 anni che andiamo avanti a furia di scarti e seghe...ma il problema non è sosa il giocatore in se (che potrebbe anche fare una buona stagione...chi lo sa puo capitare eh).
> Il problema è che si punta su di lui per la stagione...e non è tollerabile perche e' evidente che e' un operazione in malafede di galliani.



Secondo io questa volta non c'entra nulla il dellinquente, questa volta prendiamo uno come Sosa semplicemente perche Montella è disperato.. ne ha capito che Pjaca, Cuadrado e compagnia sono solo dei sogni.. quindi e disperato nel senso che non sa piu chi impostare nel ruolo di esterno d' ataco, ricordiamoci che una volta impostato Jack a centrocampo (anche qua per urgenza) Montella ne ha provato tutte in quel ruolo, da Niang, Matri, infine domenica Luiz Adriano...tutta gente che per Montella non hanno ne i piedi ne i tempi meno la tecnica per interpretare quel ruolo, infine siamo a 4 giorni del campionato per me Sosa arriva perche lo vuole disperatamente Montella.


----------



## koti (16 Agosto 2016)

E anche quest'anno il Milan se lo guardino loro


Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo io *questa volta non c'entra nulla il dellinquente*, questa volta prendiamo uno come Sosa semplicemente perche Montella è disperato.. ne ha capito che Pjaca, Cuadrado e compagnia sono solo dei sogni.. quindi e disperato nel senso che non sa piu chi impostare nel ruolo di esterno d' ataco, ricordiamoci che una volta impostato Jack a centrocampo (anche qua per urgenza) Montella ne ha provato tutte in quel ruolo, da Niang, Matri, infine domenica Luiz Adriano...tutta gente che per Montella non hanno ne i piedi ne i tempi meno la tecnica per interpretare quel ruolo, infine siamo a 4 giorni del campionato per me Sosa arriva perche lo vuole disperatamente Montella.


http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-e-cosentino-scoppia-il-caso-i-due-precisano-ma-vt39348.html


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Non me ne frega nulla se non ha colpe. Spero venga fischiato dal primo istante che mette piede in campo

Sarebbe comunque curioso sapere qual'è la percentuale che Galliani si intasca per ogni cesso che raccatta grazie ai suoi intrallazzi con gli amici di merende


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*




Non ci sono più parole.

I prestanome hanno dato l'ok?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Mah, è proprio fatta. È arrivato l'incubo. Stavolta si sono superati...


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Agosto 2016)

benissimo....sempre piu' fiero di non aver rinnovato premium.

ci sono un paio di sassolini che mi danno fastidio :

abbiamo fatto una campagna acquisti , sapendo che stavamo per essere venduti , a dir poco vomitevole

lapadula , vangioni , gomez e adesso sosa......i primi 2 li abbiamo presi rotti ( e quindi con preparazione da rifare ) il decondo e' un giovane di buone speranze ed il 4° e' un 31enne che ha fatto fortuna in turchia.....che gioca in una posizione non adatta agli schemi dell'allenatore

se io avessi comprato una squadra e mi avessero comprato questi bidoni sarei un pochino adirato......oppure non me ne frega niente o non ci capisco nulla di calcio.....


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



C'è rimasto poco da commentare, se non i soliti insulti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Agosto 2016)

Beh. Ci rivediamo nel 2017. Anche per questa stagione ho chiuso con questa squadra e societa.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2016)

Galliani deve passare a miglior vita oggi stesso. BASTA.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Sarebbe bello vedere le dimissioni di Montella...


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

AAD Milan. 

Togliete l'AC.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello vedere le dimissioni di Montella...



Scherzi? Anzi faranno passare che è stata una sua esplicita richiesta


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

Vergogna.
Per quanto tempo ancora dovrò commentare con questa parola ogni mossa di mercato?
Ora tornatemi a parlare di Governo cinese, di DS nell'ombra e di galliani che non ha più potere.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Concordo con chi dice che bisogna aspettare nel vederlo in campo prima di giudicare perchè potrebbe essere migliorato..
Ma ragazzi......non ho ricordi di gente che fa il salto di qualità a 31 anni dopo una carriera anonima.
Questo nel pieno delle forze al Napoli Atletico e Bayern ha fatto solo comparsate e me lo ricordo bene...nè carne nè pesce...
Che poi sia stato il miglior giocatore dell'ultimo campionato turco non ne farei tanto un vanto...in quel torneo ci sono 3 squadre forti e il resto semisconosciute a mezzo mondo..


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2016)

E poi uno dovrebbe pure commentare... ma cosa c'è rimasto davvero da commentare? E' tutto così palese, così evidente che quel demonio ci affossa, che c'è da commentare? Fassone dov'è? A lui ed ai nuovi proprietari tutto questo va bene? Ah già vero, dei nuovi proprietari non sappiamo ANCORA nemmeno il nome...


----------



## de sica (16 Agosto 2016)

Si è consumato l'ennesimo scandalo. Con migliaia di profili possibili e sopratutto futuribili, si punta su un 31enne bollito. Ok


----------



## martinmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> benissimo....sempre piu' fiero di non aver rinnovato premium.
> 
> ci sono un paio di sassolini che mi danno fastidio :
> 
> ...


penso che sia l'ultima ipotesi...sti cinesi sono novizi..


----------



## ignaxio (16 Agosto 2016)

Inutile farsi il sangue amaro.. qua serviva un centrocampista.. ma ne serviva uno qualsiasi per davvero visto che numericamente siamo messi malissimo. 
Purtroppo dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù e cercare di vivacchiare fino a gennaio quando, si spera, arriverà qualcuno che cominci a farci fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2016)

Né birra né mojito ubriachi di Uallarito. -.-


----------



## S T B (16 Agosto 2016)

a gennaio rischiamo di arrivarci in zona retrocessione.. non riesco a trovare la voglia di mettermi davanti alla tv per guardare il campionato, figuriamoci per andare allo stadio.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (16 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> penso che sia l'ultima ipotesi...sti cinesi sono novizi..



Io mi aggrappo con le unghie a questa ipotesi... ma i sospetti che mi vengono sono altri.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Né birra né mojito ubriachi di Uallarito. -.-





Ma pacco per pacco lo avessero preso almeno a giugno per fare tutta la preparazione.
Non abbiamo nemmeno risparmiato mezzo euro sul prezzo iniziale


----------



## Nicktedo81 (16 Agosto 2016)

Operazione veramente bizzarra e di difficile spiegazione..anche spremendosi...pagare cosi tanto (tanto per quello che sono le nostre casse)per un calciatore che non ti cambia niente..boh...se poi gli fanno veramente 3 anni di contratto...boh again....
Detto questo...il giocatore in se non è neanche malaccio...data la scarsa tecnica che abbiamo in squadra..ma...dove lo si mette?
O lo si inventa mezzala tecnica (e non l'ha mai fatta)...o..come molto probabilmente sarà...ai lati del tridente..al posto di? Suso? Niang? Boh..

Ps.. Mai insultato un giocatore ancora prima che arrivi e mai lo faró..quindi benvenuto Principito! Speriamo tu faccia ricredere tutto il popolo milanista


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Quando ho letto contratto biennale ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo grosso come una casa, ero sicurissimo che gli avrebbero fatto almeno un triennale e addirittura temevo in un quadriennale.

Comunque sia gli auguro buona fortuna e spero faccia ricredere un po' tutti. Forza, José!


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> penso che sia l'ultima ipotesi...sti cinesi sono novizi..



e secondo te spendono miliardi di acquisizione x avere una squadra mediocre ?

non mi sembra possibile...

cosa compriamo 10 giocatori buoni a gennaio ? 

e' dura risalire in classifica......


----------



## martinmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> e secondo te spendono miliardi di acquisizione x avere una squadra mediocre ?
> 
> non mi sembra possibile...
> 
> ...



L'acquisto di Sosa dimostra questo...fino al closing lasciano fare tutto al mostro..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Agosto 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si è consumato l'ennesimo scandalo. Con migliaia di profili possibili e sopratutto futuribili, si punta su un 31enne bollito. Ok



Oltretutto prima sti' bolliti arrivavano a costo 0, adesso invece
buttiamo via pure i pochi soldi che abbiamo a disposizione,
e grazie che poi dicono che non riusciremo mai ad eguagliare
le vittorie di Berlusconi, se vai a prendere i cessi..


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vergogna.
> Per quanto tempo ancora dovrò commentare con questa parola ogni mossa di mercato?
> Ora tornatemi a parlare di Governo cinese, di DS nell'ombra e di galliani che non ha più potere.



Al momento i proprietari non sono i cinesi e quindi non comandano un kaiser.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*


La peggior operazione della storia del Milan

È un cesso e soprattutto non è un centrocampista.


E se non ve l'ho ancora detto: è un cesso, un vomito, uno schifo....un rutto del signore

Da oggi tifo per il suo crociato rotto


----------



## Doctore (16 Agosto 2016)

e anche quest anno


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Agosto 2016)

hanno comprato una casa e l'inquilino sta' distruggendo il salotto e la cucina .....non vi pare strano ?

i compratori chi sono i domestici di galliani ?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2016)

Con questo acquisto sembra evidente che stiamo ripercorrendo la stessa strada del psg con gli sceicchi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Per fortuna il mercato a breve chiude così da evitare ulteriori danni...e vi dico una cosa: PER FORTUNA abbiamo avuto un budget ridicolo, PER FORTUNA!!! In ogni caso 2 anni di contratto riduce il mio infarto, dal geometra mi aspettavo 4 anni di contratto a 4mln a stagione visto che è stato il migliore dello scorso campionato.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo in questa fase gli acquisti devono essere condivisi e sono sicuro che galliani si sarà impuntato su alcuni profili proposti dai cinesi per ovvii interessi personali...arrivati a questo punto la scelta era tra Sosa e il nulla..
Rendiamo grazie a Galliani che sta lucrando sul Milan fino all'ultimo giorno del suo mandato per ripicca verso i tifosi..
*Lui si che è un vero Milanista!*


----------



## Doctore (16 Agosto 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> hanno comprato una casa e l'inquilino sta' distruggendo il salotto e la cucina .....non vi pare strano ?
> 
> i compratori chi sono i domestici di galliani ?



la casa è gia distrutta.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

Chissà quel delinquente che contratto gli regalerà.


----------



## walter 22 (16 Agosto 2016)

Dunque rimangono altri 7,5 mln. Avanti Galliani facci divertire ancora un pò


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Uno schifo, spero sia l'ultimo mercato condotto da Galliani.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà quel delinquente che contratto gli regalerà.



C'è scritto in prima pagina, biennale, il che mi è parso abbastanza strano.


----------



## martinmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Comunque...campionato ufficialmente andato...
Ho sperato fino all'ultimo ma ora sono davvero costretto a staccarmi da tutto perchè sarà una stagione molto mediocre e non ho la minima voglia di perdere tempo e salute guardandola...
Quest'anno stacco completamente e starò molto meglio..


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Agosto 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Dunque rimangono altri 7,5 mln. Avanti Galliani facci divertire ancora un pò



Gazzi , Conti , Raimondi , Migliaccio......


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2016)

direi che non ci sono più parole ....


----------



## IronJaguar (16 Agosto 2016)

Delusione ai massimi livelli, non da Galliani ovviamente che si conosce ma da chi ha avallato questa operazione. 
E abbiamo bloccato pure tutti gli slot da extracomunitari così a gennaio si riduce ulteriormente il bacino da cui andare a pescare. 
Avvilito.

Nel frattempo Rog è lì lì per andare a Napoli a 13 più bonus. 

A sto punto con gli altri 7,5 milioni inizio a temere seriamente per profili in stile Ranocchia.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Agosto 2016)

Maledetti! Un acquisto irrazionale...altro che "quest'anno le trattative vengono a galla solo a firme avvenute" 
Abbiamo sbavato un mese dietro questo SCARTO!


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è scritto in prima pagina, biennale, il che mi è parso abbastanza strano.



Aspetto di vedere il comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al momento i proprietari non sono i cinesi e quindi non comandano un kaiser.



Lo so, lo si è detto mille volte, ma non è normale prendere Sosa. Non è una cosa normale, neanche se i cinesi avessero un 1% di potere di influenza.
E poi anche qui non si capisce. Il closing è una formalità o no? Dovrebbe esserlo. Ci sono le penali, c'è stato l'addio di berlusconi, ci sono mille motivi per pensarlo. 
Eppure i cinesi non hanno nessun potere in merito a come vengono spesi i soldi? O sono talmente ignoranti calcisticamente da avallare uno scempio simile? A questo punto avrebbe avuto più senso se il mercato fosse stato bloccato del tutto.
E' assurdo, comunque la si veda...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Agosto 2016)

Grandissimo acquisto che aggiunge quel qualcosa in più ad una squadra già rodata e completa

Non vedo l'ora di vedere i super scambi e le rapide ripartenze con il centrocampo Sosa Montolivo Bertolacci, credo che la Juve debba iniziare a tremare ora che ha venduto quello scarparo di Pobbà, a sky rosicano, i cinesi sono realtà e questi colpi lo fanno capire, i prestanomi vogliono vincere tutto e subito


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2016)

Potrebbe battere il record di giocatore più schifato all'arrivo in rossonero attualmente appartenente alla Bertuccia.


----------



## beleno (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Ah dai bene, solo 7.5M alla fine in due anni ci costerà 20 milioni sto Ruben Sosa  Se e' vero che le cose devono andare peggio prima di andare meglio, ci attende un futuro molto roseo.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, lo si è detto mille volte, ma non è normale prendere Sosa. Non è una cosa normale, neanche se i cinesi avessero un 1% di potere di influenza.
> E poi anche qui non si capisce. Il closing è una formalità o no? Dovrebbe esserlo. Ci sono le penali, c'è stato l'addio di berlusconi, ci sono mille motivi per pensarlo.
> Eppure i cinesi non hanno nessun potere in merito a come vengono spesi i soldi? O sono talmente ignoranti calcisticamente da avallare uno scempio simile? A questo punto avrebbe avuto più senso se il mercato fosse stato bloccato del tutto.
> E' assurdo, comunque la si veda...



E' già tanto che ci sia Fassone.
Il Milan è di Fininvest in questo momento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Potrebbe battere il record di giocatore più schifato all'arrivo in rossonero attualmente appartenente alla Bertuccia.



Sicuramente, ma solo perché allora c'erano degli squilibrati che erano convinti che Bertocessi fosse il nuovo Gerrard, mentre Sosa è stato odiato dai napoletani


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' già tanto che ci sia Fassone.
> Il Milan è di Fininvest in questo momento.



Vabbè...vedremo a gennaio...Per ora mi viene molto difficile essere ottimista.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Potrebbe battere il record di giocatore più schifato all'arrivo in rossonero attualmente appartenente alla Bertuccia.



Quello resta Matri 2.0 ad 11 milioni...


----------



## neversayconte (16 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo non sia l'ultimo arrivo. 
mazzata tremenda questa anche per un ottimista.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2016)

Ahia, segnale orribile.


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2016)

Sosa-Montolivo


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Agosto 2016)

Galliani ci ha ucciso


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Inutile farsi il sangue amaro.. qua serviva un centrocampista.. ma ne serviva uno qualsiasi per davvero visto che numericamente siamo messi malissimo.
> Purtroppo dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù e cercare di vivacchiare fino a gennaio quando, si spera, arriverà qualcuno che cominci a farci fare il salto di qualità.



E dimmi... A gennaio credi davvero che si muovano giocatori che fanno la differenza? e in che ruolo poi? Tipo ci danno Modric in prestito?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

Sto qua si prende anche il 7 state a vedere


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Al di là del fatto che questa operazione sia un disastro sotto molti punti di vista (giocatore 31enne, pagato non poco per i nostri standard recenti, extracomunitario e che in carriera ha raccolto più di un fallimento) c'è qualcuno che negli ultimi anni lo ha visto un minimo di volte giocare e può fare una descrizione tecnico-tattica basilare? Dai video, per quello che contano, mi sembra che abbia una discreta visione di gioco e un minimo di verticalità, cose che latitano da noi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Che disgusto mamma mia. Ma i cinesi non si fanno sentire in certe situaZioni?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, lo si è detto mille volte, ma non è normale prendere Sosa. Non è una cosa normale, neanche se i cinesi avessero un 1% di potere di influenza.
> E poi anche qui non si capisce. Il closing è una formalità o no? Dovrebbe esserlo. Ci sono le penali, c'è stato l'addio di berlusconi, ci sono mille motivi per pensarlo.
> Eppure i cinesi non hanno nessun potere in merito a come vengono spesi i soldi? O sono talmente ignoranti calcisticamente da avallare uno scempio simile? A questo punto avrebbe avuto più senso se il mercato fosse stato bloccato del tutto.
> E' assurdo, comunque la si veda...



Beh più che altro non è così scontato l'addio del condor


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Ok i cinesi fino a gennaio non sono proprietari di un bel niente però devono anche loro dare l'ok alle operazioni così come lo deve dare Fassone, se questo è l'inizio.Con 7 mln in più prendevi Zielinski il cui prezzo raddoppierà negli anni mentre Sosa rimarrà sul gruppone fino alla fine del contratto.Classica operazione di Galliani e da Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2016)

Se pensiamo che Ely ci è costato 8 milioni, direi che questo è un colpaccio 
ma mi dite che non è nemmeno una mezzala? no perchè di lui so solo che è lentissimo, all'esterno sarebbe peggio di Honda


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Agosto 2016)

Boh.. Il mio cervello prova a trovare una spiegazione logica ma non ci riesce.. Come per Matri a suo tempo.


----------



## Stex (16 Agosto 2016)

ma qua nessuno che conosce qualcuno. 
quando serve non ci leggono mai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2016)

Devono vergognarsi di esistere e come mi auguro ogni sera, di non svegliarsi la mattina seguente.

Cosa mi rappresenta un fallito di Napoli, Bayern e Atletico alla PRIMA stagione buona in Turchia a 7.5M a 2.2M\anno? Galliani deve soffrire come un animale investito in tangenziale


----------



## Aragorn (16 Agosto 2016)

Non sono un grande estimatore di Bacca, ma visto cosa stanno combinando questi mafiosi credo sia un bene che la sua cessione sia saltata. Chissà quante altre porcate avrebbero fatto con 30 milioni a disposizione ...


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Devono vergognarsi di esistere e come mi auguro ogni sera, di non svegliarsi la mattina seguente.
> 
> Cosa mi rappresenta un fallito di Napoli, Bayern e Atletico alla PRIMA stagione buona in Turchia a 7.5M a 2.2M\anno? Galliani deve soffrire come un animale investito in tangenziale



Peggio molto pegggio.


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Dico solo una parola SCHIFATA, sto iniziando pure a sospettare di questi cinesi, lo so che inizieranno a fare mercato da Gennaio ma qualcuno mi spieghi com'è possibile dare l'avvallo per un giocatore del genere? no qualcuno me lo spieghi, ah cosa ancora più grave è che extra quindi ciao ciao Cuadrado e co, solo una parola schifo e ancora schifo



beh intanto mettiti il cuore in pace per gennaio, in quel mercato arrivano solo scarti da ch mondo è mondo quindi s eproprio ce la fai ad aspettare vediamo giugno. Per quanto riguarda Sosa che ha toppato ovunque è andato a parte la Turchia (e sai che campionato !!) lo accetto solo se lo ha voluto Montella .... altrimenti possiamo confermare che non è cambiato nulla .... chi è il procuratore di Sosa ????


----------



## ignaxio (16 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E dimmi... A gennaio credi davvero che si muovano giocatori che fanno la differenza? e in che ruolo poi? Tipo ci danno Modric in prestito?


Qualche scarto panchinato in stagione arriva


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh più che altro non è così scontato l'addio del condor



Assolutamente. Mai darlo per morto...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2016)

I 15 milioni extra stanziati dopo l'autorizzazione di Silvio, che servono per finanziare l'ennesima porcata di Galliani. Nessuna novita'.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Agosto 2016)

7.5 x un cesso ... altro capolavoro dello sterco pelato


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> penso che sia l'ultima ipotesi...sti cinesi sono novizi..



Novizi anche i cinesi quelli di Suning che comprano candeva a 26 e JoaoMario a 45 e forse non è finita li ..... ?


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Inutile farsi il sangue amaro.. qua serviva un centrocampista.. ma ne serviva uno qualsiasi per davvero visto che numericamente siamo messi malissimo.
> Purtroppo dobbiamo fare di necessità virtù e cercare di vivacchiare fino a gennaio quando, si spera, arriverà qualcuno che cominci a farci fare il salto di qualità.



ricordati che da che mondo è mondo a gennaio arrivano solo scarti !!


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2016)

Mi scuso se rispondo qua ai molti commenti bel precedente post. 
È chiaro che anch'io come la maggior parte di voi sono SCHIFATO dalla tipologia di acquisto ma una cosa è la politica del nostro AD alle ultime cartucce, un'altra è l'attacco indiscriminato al giocatore de quale, almeno io, non si conosce nulla o quasi.


----------



## Jonnys (16 Agosto 2016)

Io dico solo questo, farà molto meglio di quanto tutti gli altri si aspettano da lui. Tutti giudicano *negativamente* l'operazione solo perché ha 31 anni, ma nessuno l'ha visto giocare recentemente. A me dell'età importa poco invece, credo che per 2-3 anni potrà ancora esprimersi su buoni livelli. e anche se dovesse far male non saranno certo questi 7 milioni che ci manderanno in bancarotta!


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> e secondo te spendono miliardi di acquisizione x avere una squadra mediocre ?
> 
> non mi sembra possibile...
> 
> ...



e dove li trovi 10 giocatori buoni a gennaio che è notoriamente il mercato degli scarti e degli inutilizzati perchè ciofeche !!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mi scuso se rispondo qua ai molti commenti bel precedente post.
> È chiaro che anch'io come la maggior parte di voi sono SCHIFATO dalla tipologia di acquisto ma una cosa è la politica del nostro AD alle ultime cartucce, un'altra è l'attacco indiscriminato al giocatore de quale, almeno io, non si conosce nulla o quasi.



Ovvio. Però se farà schifo non sarà giustificato lo stesso.


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2016)

Ellapeppaaa!!! Alla juve tremano le ginocchiaaa!!!


----------



## BraveHeart (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega nulla se non ha colpe. Spero venga fischiato dal primo istante che mette piede in campo
> 
> Sarebbe comunque curioso sapere qual'è la percentuale che Galliani si intasca per ogni cesso che raccatta grazie ai suoi intrallazzi con gli amici di merende


"Spero venga fischiato"?
Non sarà l'uomo che sognavamo ma che colpe ne ha Sosa? I fischi lo riceverà se sarà il campo a decretarlo un cesso e sfaticato.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Qualche scarto panchinato in stagione arriva



Ecco quindi gente che sicuramente NON porterà nulla in più. Il mercato si fa d'estate.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se pensiamo che Ely ci è costato 8 milioni, direi che questo è un colpaccio
> ma mi dite che non è nemmeno una mezzala? no perchè di lui so solo che è lentissimo, all'esterno sarebbe peggio di Honda



Sempre fatto l'esterno, a meno che se lo siano inventato in turchia, questo non lo so


Ma ho seri dubbi a riguardo


----------



## Coripra (16 Agosto 2016)

Tranquilli... 
In realtà trattasi di Kaiser Soze alias "Verbal" Kint ...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mi scuso se rispondo qua ai molti commenti bel precedente post.
> È chiaro che anch'io come la maggior parte di voi sono SCHIFATO dalla tipologia di acquisto ma una cosa è la politica del nostro AD alle ultime cartucce, un'altra è l'attacco indiscriminato al giocatore de quale, almeno io, non si conosce nulla o quasi.


Concordo...difatti su Sosa non ho niente da dire perchè non lo conosco proprio...l'avrò magari visto quando era a Napoli ma non me lo ricordo proprio
Ma...è la strategia seguita che lascia allibiti
Ci sono a disposizione 15 milioni e si decide di investirli su una giovane promessa...benissimo..se si valorizza tutto di guadagnato..e poi con quella cifra non puoi prendere un giocatore ''già pronto'' che alza il livello della rosa
L'affare va male e l'alternativa qual'è?...un trentunenne che ha già fallito tre esperienze precedenti in squadre di rango

Ora domanda banale...ma Betancour è l'unica giovane promessa del calcio esistente al mondo???

Altro che nuovo DS che lavora nell'ombra...l'unica novità della stagione è che il Gallo ha cambiato fidanzato...ora se la intende con un Argentino originario di Cosenza...


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Tranquilli...
> In realtà trattasi di Kaiser Soze alias "Verbal" Kint ...



Chi è Kaiser Soze?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre fatto l'esterno, a meno che se lo siano inventato in turchia, questo non lo so
> 
> 
> Ma ho seri dubbi a riguardo


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ahia, segnale orribile.




Se non ci fosse tra gli acquirenti quel fondo di emanazione statale cinesi comincerei ad avere dei dubbi che mai ho avuto sulla origine dei soldi ...... uhmmm


----------



## Coripra (16 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Chi è Kaiser Soze?



Se non conosci Kaiser Soze, vuol dire che non hai mai visto il film "I soliti sospetti"... (1995)
Te lo consiglio spudoratamente... (ma dimenticati quanto ho scritto... è uno spoiler terribile)
(scusate l'OT)


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Io dico solo questo, farà molto meglio di quanto tutti gli altri si aspettano da lui. Tutti giudicano *negativamente* l'operazione solo perché ha 31 anni, ma nessuno l'ha visto giocare recentemente. A me dell'età importa poco invece, credo che per 2-3 anni potrà ancora esprimersi su buoni livelli. e anche se dovesse far male non saranno certo questi 7 milioni che ci manderanno in bancarotta!




si, il problema non sono i 7 milioni, anche se forse si potevano usare meglio, visto che soldi non ci sono. Il problema è che adesso ti scordi un altro acquisto a centrocampo, come dice il notro Galliani "siamo a posto così"... adesso ci ritroviamo con un centrocampo cosi; Montolivo, Poli, Bertolacci, Sosa, Kucka...e Jack che centrocampista non è.. dove vogliamo andare??


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno sa chi è il procuratore di Sosa ? ...così tanto per meglio capire !!!


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega nulla se non ha colpe. Spero venga fischiato dal primo istante che mette piede in campo


Ma lasciamo perdere 'sti discorsi, per cortesia.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

*La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



Ci sta...tanto sti pagliacci hanno le ore contate


----------



## massvi (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



Ci sono virgolettati? Oppure c'e' un giornalista li vicino che li ha visti perplessi?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2016)

El Pampaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2016)

Non ho parole, sono assolutamente schifato e mi vergogno di essere un tifoso del Milan.

Una squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto pena e che quest'anno dovrebbe tornare in Europa che compra Vangioni, Lapadula, Gustavo Gomez e Sosa, un mercato cioè da retrocessione, deve continuare ad essere seguita?

L'acquisto di Sosa mi costringe a non seguire quest'anno il Milan, mamma mia come siamo ridotti.

Lo dissi dall'inizio, Montella è uno yes-man ecco perchè piace a Berlusconi altro che per il bel gioco (con Montolivo, Sosa e Bertolacci sto già ridendo). Seguirò la Serie A eccetto il Milan, ormai abbiamo solo bidoni.

Musacchio ---> Gustavo Gomez
Centrocampista forte, pronto e di qualità ---> Sosa

Già da inizio mercato i porci sapevano di prendere Sosa, ovviamente han fatto finta di seguire Musacchio e Bentacur..

Mi raccomando eh, credete ancora che Galliani è controllato e sbeffeggiare i cinesi dei cugini...

I nostri cinesi sono sempre più un punto interrogativo (in negativo ovviamente).

Poi quell'altro "giornalista" che ho in firma che spara ancora cavolate...ma fermatelo poveretto.

Schifato, pietà per il nostro Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ci sono virgolettati? Oppure c'e' un giornalista li vicino che li ha visti perplessi?



Non credo, penso abbiano sentito Fassone.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



Questi cinesi sono un gruppo di fessi, poveri noi.

#mercatocondiviso


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere 'sti discorsi, per cortesia.



Ma neanche per sogno!! Ne sono pienamente convinto


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Questi cinesi sono un gruppo di fessi, poveri noi.
> 
> #mercatocondiviso



Non sono passati neanche 11 giorni dal preliminare e già ricominci con 'sta tiritera?


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma neanche per sogno!! Ne sono pienamente convinto



E allora non stai messo bene. Non ha il minimo senso fischiare un giocatore a prescindere, aspetterei cosa ci farà vedere in campo, poi lo si giudicherà per quanto farà da noi.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non sono passati neanche 11 giorni dal preliminare e già ricominci con 'sta tiritera?



Si. Perchè ok fare il mercato condiviso, ma se han firmato il preliminare e Sosa non lo vogliono, perchè acconsentire?


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



I soldi ce li metterà pure finivest,ma poi chi se lo ritroverebbe sul groppone con il suo stipendio sono i cinesi.No,non mi convince per niente questa storia,non esiste proprio questo acquisto.Non è conpatibile con un preliminare di vendita e con un closing che dovrebbe essere solo una formalità.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si. Perchè ok fare il mercato condiviso, ma se han firmato il preliminare e Sosa non lo vogliono, perchè acconsentire?



Per carità sotto quest'aspetto è lecito aver dubbi, però se i soldi li mette Fininvest per ora i cinesi non credo possano aver becco più di tanto. Sarebbe come quando dicevamo che Berlusconi voleva comandare con i soldi degli altri, non credi?


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



Ennesima notizia fasulla ...Anches e i cinesi avessere non condiviso l acquisto lo vanno a dire a La Stampa ? I cinesi che quasi nessuno sa chi sono !!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Trequartista forse?


----------



## massvi (16 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Victorss (16 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, sono assolutamente schifato e mi vergogno di essere un tifoso del Milan.
> 
> Una squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto pena e che quest'anno dovrebbe tornare in Europa che compra Vangioni, Lapadula, Gustavo Gomez e Sosa, un mercato cioè da retrocessione, deve continuare ad essere seguita?
> 
> ...



Ma la smettiamo?? Ma dopo tutto lo schifo che abbiamo sopportato in questi anni non ce la fate proprio ad aspettare altri 6 mesi senza tirare in piedi putiferi e sceneggiate napoletane ad ogni notizia negativa?
Abbiamo firmato un preliminare con scritto nero su bianco che i nuovi proprietari si impegnano a spendere una barca di soldi sul mercato dopo il closing e senza che ANCORA SIANO DIVENTATI PROPRIETARI già inziate a lamentarvi.
Ma secondo voi se ci fosse stato budget si facevano questi acquisti?
Nessuno vuole metterci i soldi questa è la verità, siamo in una fase di transizione che precede si spera un periodo nel quale avremo i soldi per portare a termine le operazioni che vi aspettereste ora, un po di pazienza caspio..


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per carità sotto quest'aspetto è lecito aver dubbi, però se i soldi li mette Fininvest per ora i cinesi non credo possano aver becco più di tanto. Sarebbe come quando dicevamo che Berlusconi voleva comandare con i soldi degli altri, non credi?



Beh, allora mi vengono dubbi anche sul closing, nel senso che la questione closing non sia affatto certa, anzi.

Perchè altrimenti investitori che spendono 1 miliardi di euro se permetti la voce in capitolo la devono avere..


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



*Galliani: IL MALE ASSOLUTO
*
Dategli il budget del City e ci porta a casa il Genoa.

Questo essere è colpevole del nostro disastro tanto quando Berlusconi


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



Impossibile che Berlusconi decida di spendere una decina di mln da oggi fino al 1 gennaio (tenendo conto del cartellino e del ingaggio lordo per 4-5 mesi) per un giocatore se sa che cedera tutte le sue quote.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Ho visto la notizia mentre facevo panca piana in palestra. Quasi mi cadeva il bilanciere in testa.

Che schifo, che vomito , non ho parole per questa operazione. Dobbiamo boicottare tutto. Appena tocca palla lo schifoso dovranno volare solo fischi. Qualcuno che vada sotto casa di Galliani a lanciargli qualcosa c'è?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, sono assolutamente schifato e mi vergogno di essere un tifoso del Milan.
> 
> Una squadra che l'anno scorso ha fatto pena e che quest'anno dovrebbe tornare in Europa che compra* Vangioni, Lapadula, Gustavo Gomez e Sosa*, un mercato cioè da retrocessione, deve continuare ad essere seguita?
> 
> ...


incredibile
incredibile
incredibile


----------



## clanton (16 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Beh, allora mi vengono dubbi anche sul closing, nel senso che la questione closing non sia affatto certa, anzi.
> 
> Perchè altrimenti investitori che spendono 1 miliardi di euro se permetti la voce in capitolo la devono avere..[/QUOTa
> 
> In effetti è molto strano per l ennesima volta ..questi si ritrovano a gennaio uno scarto pagato 7,5 e con un contratto biennale da 2,2


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Trequartista forse?



Da questa immagine sì, ma non so poi abbiano giocato effettivamente così.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E allora non stai messo bene. Non ha il minimo senso fischiare un giocatore a prescindere, aspetterei cosa ci farà vedere in campo, poi lo si giudicherà per quanto farà da noi.



Se ti piace farti sodomizzare a ripetizione sono gusti tuoi, che rispetto, non come te a quanto vedo rispetti il mio pensiero. Manco gli avessi augurato di spaccarsi il crociato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Agosto 2016)

Io veramente nin capisco la negativitá.

Una premessa: il Milan attualmente é una squadra di nessuno. Chi ne é proprietario adesso ha come unico interesse dinportare a casa tutti i soldi che drivano dalla vendita. Chi acquisterá ha interesse che non aumentino costi e debiti e che non venga stravolto il valore tecnico.

In questa situazione non c'é spazio per fare operazioni sostanziali. Sosa é un'operazione "tappo" perfetta, tra ingaggio e cartellino ci costa massimo 17 milioni in due anni. Per dire... Menez a zero ci é costato 18 milioni. 

Insomma, fino all'anno prossimo i soldi non ci sono, questo costa poco e l'anno scorso ha fatto molto bene. Non mi entusiasma certo, ma é un acquisto che costa meno di Mario Rui alla Roma, non buttiamogli la croce addosso se non giocherá come Maradona.

Pazienza e cerchiamo di lottare per il 5° posto lanciando qualche giovane.


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2016)

Era prevedibile, nessuna sorpresa. Sono estenuato non ho neanche la forza di incazzarmi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io veramente nin capisco la negativitá.
> 
> Una premessa: il Milan attualmente é una squadra di nessuno. Chi ne é proprietario adesso ha come unico interesse dinportare a casa tutti i soldi che drivano dalla vendita. Chi acquisterá ha interesse che non aumentino costi e debiti e che non venga stravolto il valore tecnico.
> 
> ...



Mario Rui ha 25 anni e sicuro non va a scadenza nella Roma. Un operazione che sicuro può trasformarsi in plusvalenza per loro, cosa che non può dirsi nel nostro caso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Galliani lo voglio impalato sul rogo ma x il giocatore aspetto di vederlo!! Per il resto non ha senso iniziare di nuovo con le soliti vecchi triti e ritriti piagnistei....SI SAPEVA


----------



## massvi (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non credo, penso abbiano sentito Fassone.



Probabile, ma Fassone e' comunque rivale di Galliani. Non so quanto sia credibile.


----------



## IronJaguar (16 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Trequartista forse?



Al Besiktas Sosa ha fatto il trequartista dietro la punta nel 4-2-3-1.

Non ha minimamente il passo del centrocampista dato che è di una lentezza disarmante, nè dell'esterno ovviamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace farti sodomizzare a ripetizione sono gusti tuoi, che rispetto, non come te a quanto vedo rispetti il mio pensiero. Manco gli avessi augurato di spaccarsi il crociato...



A quello ci penso io


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2016)

Siamo gli zimbelli d'Italia e la barzelletta d'Europa. Vergogna.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace farti sodomizzare a ripetizione sono gusti tuoi, che rispetto, non come te a quanto vedo rispetti il mio pensiero. Manco gli avessi augurato di spaccarsi il crociato...



Il giocatore non ha colpe.
Li propongono un bel contratto e qualche anno per chiudere la carriera in Italia quando stava in Turchia...
Cosa volete che dica ? "Rifiuto perche non sono degno di giocare al Milan e di prendere cosi tanti soldi..." 

L'unico che deve essere fischiato d'ora in poi fino alla sua morte e quello che e andato a prendere questo giocatore : Fester !

E lui che si deve prendere li insulti... invece il tifoso preferisce insultare il giocatore o l'allenatore di turno...

Ma non dimenticare che quello che vuole sodomizzarti e Galliani, non Sosa


----------



## alessandro77 (16 Agosto 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io veramente nin capisco la negativitá.
> 
> Una premessa: il Milan attualmente é una squadra di nessuno. Chi ne é proprietario adesso ha come unico interesse dinportare a casa tutti i soldi che drivano dalla vendita. Chi acquisterá ha interesse che non aumentino costi e debiti e che non venga stravolto il valore tecnico.
> 
> ...



Troppo buon senso il tuo in mezzo a post deliranti. Bravo


----------



## massvi (16 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Al Besiktas Sosa ha fatto il trequartista dietro la punta nel 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Non ha minimamente il passo del centrocampista dato che è di una lentezza disarmante, nè dell'esterno ovviamente.



In Serie A vediamo Pjanic, Hamsik, Hernanes, Borja prossimamente Bonaventura come centrocampisti. Tutti questi giocatori non mi sembra abbiano un gran passo e voglia di rientrare. Il ritmo del campionato italiano e' molto basso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2016)

In Turchia stanno ridendo per la prima volta dal Golpe di un mese fa


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Agosto 2016)

Tra l'altro con questo acquisto mi hanno anche distrutto il sogno di veder arrivare Cuadrado, che era il migliore tra i nomi usciti finora.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro con questo acquisto mi hanno anche distrutto il sogno di veder arrivare Cuadrado, che era il migliore tra i nomi usciti finora.



in realtà questa è l'unica nota positiva. Erano capaci di cacciare 30 milioni per quell'altro mezzo giocatore.


----------



## IronJaguar (16 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> In Serie A vediamo Pjanic, Hamsik, Hernanes, Borja prossimamente Bonaventura come centrocampisti. Tutti questi giocatori non mi sembra abbiano un gran passo e voglia di rientrare. Il ritmo del campionato italiano e' molto basso.



Certo, io rispondevo ad un commento sul ruolo avuto in Turchia. 

Nel merito però hai citato diversi centrocampisti quasi tutti affermati a ottimi livelli, qui si sta parlando di uno che quando è arrivato a certi livelli (Bayern, Napoli, Atletico) è stato spedito via subito dopo tra risolini vari e si è finalmente affermato a 30 anni(ora 31) nel campionato turco. (in EL Besiktas eliminato subito ai gironi).

Questo è il quadro della sua carriera in che ruolo giocherà qui e come farà lo scopriremo presto.


----------



## Ciachi (16 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi ammettiamolo...siamo ormai allo sbando più assoluto!!! Non abbiamo una società . No n abbiamo un presidente. Non abbiamo una volontà di creare davvero qualcosa!! Siamo diretti verso un baratro profondo!!! (Spero vivamente di essere smentito)


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io veramente nin capisco la negativitá.
> 
> Una premessa: il Milan attualmente é una squadra di nessuno. Chi ne é proprietario adesso ha come unico interesse dinportare a casa tutti i soldi che drivano dalla vendita. Chi acquisterá ha interesse che non aumentino costi e debiti e che non venga stravolto il valore tecnico.
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2016)

Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace farti sodomizzare a ripetizione sono gusti tuoi, che rispetto, non come te a quanto vedo rispetti il mio pensiero. Manco gli avessi augurato di spaccarsi il crociato...



Ma leggi quello che scrivo o no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.



Penso perché l'anno scorso Thoir era proprietario...mentre i cinesi no...a me ste operazioni sanno come ultimi favori del geometra prima di essere esautorato

Ah aggiungo che ovviamente l attuale dirigenza non ha nessun interesse nel potenziare im milan...checchè se ne dica a B. non frega na mazza...senno avrebbe cacciato Galliani anni fa.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il giocatore non ha colpe.
> Li propongono un bel contratto e qualche anno per chiudere la carriera in Italia quando stava in Turchia...
> Cosa volete che dica ? "Rifiuto perche non sono degno di giocare al Milan e di prendere cosi tanti soldi..."
> 
> ...



Qualcuno che ragiona.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.



perchè dovrebbero decidere totalmente i cinesi che non sono ancora i proprietari ufficialmente. Nel caso saltasse tutto , i prestiti sarebbero a carico di fininvest.


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.



Perché in prestito con diritto a Galliani non darebbe nessuno neanche la bicicletta; e con obbligo se per disgrazia il passaggio non si chiudesse Fininvest avrebbe sulle spalle tutti i riscatti, e non vuole che accada


----------



## unbreakable (16 Agosto 2016)

Gia' visto il giocatore su cui si butterà galliani con i rimanenti 7 milioni: sulley il fratello di muntari che gioca nella Steaua ..tra l'altro ha Appena procurato un rigore per il city


----------



## Dexter (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Quasi 8 milioni di cartellino per un biennale  ? Che schifezza AHAHAH Andrà a prendere sul paio di milioni l'anno di sicuro, e sarà stato come prendere un 31enne a parametro pagandolo 6 milioni a stagione per due anni in pratica. Oppure un bel giocatore che di cartellino ne costa 20 e che di contratto chiede un quinquennale. Un'operazione magistrale eh? Non era meglio spendere 2 spicci in più per un Herrera o uno Schweincoso? Purtroppo i giornalisti servi invece che evidenziare l'ennesima operazione dell'_associazione a delinquere di Galliani_ (perchè di questo si tratta), si preoccuperanno di fare i lecchini decantando le gesta di uno che a 31 anni non ha ancora combinato niente.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Sosa Montolivo Bertolacci un centrocampo di fenomeni


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.



Perchè evidentemente i giocatori li sceglie ancora Galliani e i cinesi non vogliono pagare gli acquisti dell'incapace.


----------



## sette (16 Agosto 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Gia' visto il giocatore su cui si butterà galliani con i rimanenti 7 milioni: sulley il fratello di muntari che gioca nella Steaua ..tra l'altro ha Appena procurato un rigore per il city



Ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Devono vergognarsi di esistere e come mi auguro ogni sera, di non svegliarsi la mattina seguente.
> 
> Cosa mi rappresenta un fallito di Napoli, Bayern e Atletico alla PRIMA stagione buona in Turchia a 7.5M a 2.2M\anno? Galliani deve soffrire come un animale investito in tangenziale



Sì siamo d'accordo; domanda: allora non è cambiato nulla dal preliminare? comanda come prima solo Galliani? e il mercato concordato per ogni singola mossa? e Fasdone e i cinesi? A me sembra che siamo su candid camera


----------



## Zani (16 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma se i soldi non ci sono perché non si fanno i prestiti con riscatto? Thohir ci ha fatto una squadra intera lo scorso anno così. Questa è una delle cose che mi sfugge. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi risponderà.



Perchè Galliani è un incompetente, oppure perchè non riesce a rubare bene con quella formula


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vabbè...vedremo a gennaio...Per ora mi viene molto difficile essere ottimista.



Sarà importante vedere i cambiamenti a livello societario che avverranno tra settembre e dicembre. 
Potremo farci un'idea sul Milan che verrà (Maldini non verrebbe di certo a prendere il Sosa o il Bertolacci di turno).


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sì siamo d'accordo; domanda: allora non è cambiato nulla dal preliminare? comanda come prima solo Galliani? e il mercato concordato per ogni singola mossa? e Fasdone e i cinesi? A me sembra che siamo su candid camera



Galliani, come previsto, fa più danni possibile.
Non c'è nulla di cui sorprendersi.

Comunque la si giri, Galliani ha il coltello dalla parte del manico dato che si sono affidati a lui per il mercato. 
Fassone blocca Sosa? Galliani e Fassone si farebbero dispetti a vicenda, e il mercato resterebbe fermo fino agli ultimi giorni di agosto. Dopodichè, Galliani si ritroverebbe comunque nella posizione (a lui gradita) di agire come meglio crede con procuratori e presidenti amici nei consueti tre giorni del condor.

Ci va già bene che non arrivino Ranocchia, Pavoletti e qualche altro pupillo di Galliani (intanto altri come Vazquez e Dzemaili si sono già accasati).


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*


Non ci sono più parole ormai...Mi auguro solo che questa sia una delle ultime (spero proprio l'ultima) porcate dell'incompetente in malafede a cui assistiamo impotenti.Non se ne può davvero più!


----------



## Maximo (16 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo per questa prima metà del campionato dovremo fare di necessità virtù, i giocatori sono quello che sono, se non altro a Sosa è stato fatto un contratto di "appena 2 anni", se Galliani avesse avuto le mani libere gli avrebbe fatto un quinquennale a 4 mln netti a stagione. Portiamo pazienza, qusto è l'ultimo mercato del condor, il segno del cambiamento si vede anche dal fatto che non è arrivato nessun cesso dal Genoa, non ricordo da quanti anni questo non avveniva.

Sicuramente non fischierò Sosa per partito preso, se saprà dare il suo contributo alla squadra ben venga.
Resistiamo ancora qualche mese, abbiamo resistito fino ad oggi, il tempo delle umiliazioni sta per finire


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Agosto 2016)

S ha da fa' a folla intorn o liett di galliani.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Agosto 2016)

Io sinceramente non ho idea di che giocatore sia, ho un ricordo sbiadito del periodo napoletano.
Per me era una pippa, magari è maturato.
Sicuramente mi aspettavo di meglio da questo mercato, e porta con sé il solito sapore amaro di affare "losco".
Speriamo si riveli un giocatore utile.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

Ma secondo voi il delinquente poteva prendere qualcuno che togliesse il posto al Capitone (sui cui stipendi, probabilmente, fa anche la cresta)?


----------



## Jonnys (16 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si, il problema non sono i 7 milioni, anche se forse si potevano usare meglio, visto che soldi non ci sono. Il problema è che adesso ti scordi un altro acquisto a centrocampo, come dice il notro Galliani "siamo a posto così"... adesso ci ritroviamo con un centrocampo cosi; Montolivo, Poli, Bertolacci, Sosa, Kucka...e Jack che centrocampista non è.. dove vogliamo andare??



Io spero che la squadra a gennaio sia a pochi punti dal terzo posto in modo da vedere i veri rinforzi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Io spero che la squadra a gennaio sia a pochi punti dal terzo posto in modo da vedere i veri rinforzi


Dal fondo ?,?


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2016)

Ci auguravamo che Il Demone fosse fuori dai giochi ed invece è sempre al suo posto e continua a svolgere alla grande il ruolo di distruttore del Milan. Speriamo almeno che sia l'ultima estate di schifezze e prese in giro, l'ultima di cravatta gialla dirigente unico......speriamo


----------



## Ciachi (16 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Io spero che la squadra a gennaio sia a pochi punti dal terzo posto in modo da vedere i veri rinforzi



Non stai dicendo sul serio vero??!?? No perché con questa rosa stare a pochi punti dal terzo posto è un miracolo!!!! Anzi secondo me anche a pochi punti dal settimo posto è difficilissimo


----------



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Non stai dicendo sul serio vero??!?? No perché con questa rosa stare a pochi punti dal terzo posto è un miracolo!!!! Anzi secondo me anche a pochi punti dal settimo posto è difficilissimo



Roma e Napoli si sono indebolite. Fiorentina immobile sul mercato, Inter è un cantiere aperto può far bene come non azzeccarne una, noi siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso che sono stati in zona europa league fino all'esonero di sinisa


----------



## BELOUFA (16 Agosto 2016)

Ancora con ste menate....ma secondo voi può mai fare un biennale senza consultare chi lo pagherà per un anno e mezzo su 2?
Capisco che faccia comodo prendersela con Galliani a tutte le ore, ma galliani lavora x qualcuno,stop.
Comunque continuiamo pure con il "piove !!Galliani ladro!" esercizio dialettico assai puerile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2016)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Ancora con ste menate....ma secondo voi può mai fare un biennale senza consultare chi lo pagherà per un anno e mezzo su 2?
> Capisco che faccia comodo prendersela con Galliani a tutte le ore, ma galliani lavora x qualcuno,stop.
> Comunque continuiamo pure con il "piove !!Galliani ladro!" esercizio dialettico assai puerile.



Credici


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

A Sky Calciomercato stanno parlando di Sosa, tra le risate.

Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky Calciomercato stanno parlando di Sosa, tra le risate.
> 
> Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.



"l'usato sicuro" (cit.)


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky Calciomercato stanno parlando di Sosa, tra le risate.
> 
> Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.



OT: sai cosa ha detto Marianella su Gustavo Gomez? Stava parlando di lui, ma non sono riuscito a sentire.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> OT: sai cosa ha detto Marianella su Gustavo Gomez? Stava parlando di lui, ma non sono riuscito a sentire.



Ha detto che secondo lui sarà un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha detto che secondo lui sarà un ottimo acquisto.



Grazie  speriamo bene.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

La Sampdoria sta prendendo Praet alle stesse cifre praticamente..


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky Calciomercato stanno parlando di Sosa, tra le risate.
> 
> Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.



Che figli di... Invece di massacrare noi tifosi con ste prese in giro, facessero una inchiesta seria sul mafioso. Sti giornalisti di m sono la peggio razza. Speriamo finiscano tutti sotto un ponte


----------



## Jonnys (16 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Non stai dicendo sul serio vero??!?? No perché con questa rosa stare a pochi punti dal terzo posto è un miracolo!!!! Anzi secondo me anche a pochi punti dal settimo posto è difficilissimo



lo so che non è facile, ma non lo ritengo nemmeno impossibile. obiettivo quarto posto a 5 punti dalla terza prima della sosta


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Roma e Napoli si sono indebolite. Fiorentina immobile sul mercato, Inter è un cantiere aperto può far bene come non azzeccarne una, noi siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso che sono stati in zona europa league fino all'esonero di sinisa



Ad oggi per me Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina e in**r sono netamente piu forti di noi come qualita e quantita di squadra, Sassuolo e Torino forse stanno allo stesso livello ma hanno piu organizzazione di noi e la Lazio.


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



che dire.... quest'operazione supera perfino l'assurdo acquisto di Matri. Allucinante sotto tutti i punti di vista. Spero almeno sia l'ultima porcata del Gallo.
se Fininvest ha messo mano al portafoglio per questo tanto valeva lasciasse perdere


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

*Sportitalia: Uallarito Sosa arriverà a Milano stanotte alle 3. Domattina le visite mediche.*


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Uallarito Sosa arriverà a Milano stanotte alle 3. Domattina le visite mediche.*



beh che dire, speriamo sia davvero "solo" un biennale.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Agosto 2016)

*Simeone : "Sosa è uno dei migliori centrocampisti che conosco, un giocatore completo"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Uallarito Sosa arriverà a Milano stanotte alle 3. Domattina le visite mediche.*


Magari non le superasse...


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Simeone : "Sosa è uno dei migliori centrocampisti che conosco, un giocatore completo"*



Sì. Infatti lo ha cacciato a pedate nel culo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Simeone : "Sosa è uno dei migliori centrocampisti che conosco, un giocatore completo"*


Infatti se l'è tenuto soltanto mezza stagione.


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Simeone : "Sosa è uno dei migliori centrocampisti che conosco, un giocatore completo"*



L'ha detto con questa  faccia?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Agosto 2016)

cmq io non ho ancora capito cosa ce ne facciamo di un trequartista quando giochiamo senza trequartista...misteri di Milanello....


----------



## Black (16 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi che acquisteranno il Milan hanno preso atto dell'acquisto di Sosa. Pur non condividendo l'operazione, i nuovi proprietari non intendono interferire sul mercato proprio perché i soldi attualmente ce li sta mettendo Fininvest.*



ma cosa cavolo vuol dire questo? perchè Fininvest dovrebbe mettere dei soldi in questa fase? sono soldi che poi andrebbero ad aumentare il prezzo di vendita o sono a fondo perduto? in ogni caso non mi torna questa storia dell'acquisto di Sosa, da ogni punto di vista la si guardi.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Uallarito Sosa arriverà a Milano stanotte alle 3. Domattina le visite mediche.*



Arriva alle 3 per evitare la ressa di tifosi?


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2016)

L'ennesimo sabotaggio del pelato, non ne usciamo fuori


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2016)

Sul tubo hanno fatto un video dedicato a Sosa intitolato "the brain"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sul tubo hanno fatto un video dedicato a Sosa intitolato "the brain"


Certo, un giocatore dalla tecnica così strabordante che non se n'è mai accorto nessuno..


----------



## Heaven (16 Agosto 2016)

Non so perché ma non schifo Sosa


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Uallarito Sosa arriverà a Milano stanotte alle 3. Domattina le visite mediche.*



Ricapitolando, giocatore esperto e discreto (a lentezza se la gioca col capitano) . Stipendio da top player (2,2M). L'avrebbe scelto montella, un trequartista per il 433 (l'ennesimo, però sosa è duttile lo dicono gli esperti). Arriva con un aereo privato alle 3 per evitare possibili contestazioni ? 

Pensavamo di aver toccato il fondo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2016)

E se si rivelasse un crack...?


----------



## medjai (17 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E se si rivelasse un crack...?



Se fosse così, goderemo le sue giocate. Ma è un acquisto male fatto. Senza senso e programazione. Un giocatore quasi bollito con un ingagio pesante e soprapagato. Non frega se poi se diventa meglio di Messi, è un acquisto incomprensibile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Se fosse così, goderemo le sue giocate. Ma è un acquisto male fatto. Senza senso e programazione. Un giocatore quasi bollito con un ingagio pesante e soprapagato. Non frega se poi se diventa meglio di Messi, è un acquisto incomprensibile.


Non ero serio neanche un pò purtroppo

L'unico modo per far prevalere l'ottimismo è che è da considerare un upgrade rispetto al boateng di gennaio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2016)

Vabbè ormai è andata. Ci tocca sopportare l'ennesimo scempio e sperare che da Gennaio il geometra sia cacciato a calci nel sedere da milanello.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Agosto 2016)

Ma io non capisco : hai fatto l'offerta per betancourt..ok la Juve ha mezzo i bastoni tra le ruote (l'offerta c'e' stata )..ma perché andare su sosa? Favore a cosentino? L'unica spiegazione possibile..chissà quali manoviene ci sono dietro..questo ha fallito ovunque..giusto in Turchia può giocare


----------



## Montag84 (17 Agosto 2016)

Ma tecnicamente Galliani può ancora fare quello che vuole nonostante il preliminare?


----------



## peppe75 (17 Agosto 2016)

Sono molto deluso sarebbe un eufemismo....sono arrabbiato e molto, di nuovo il geometra ha compiuto il delitto perfetto....comprare un giocatore di 31 anni che ha fallito quasi dovunque per 8 milioni di euro a discapito di qualche giocatore giovane talentuoso...che dire&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;!!!


----------



## hiei87 (17 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sarà importante vedere i cambiamenti a livello societario che avverranno tra settembre e dicembre.
> Potremo farci un'idea sul Milan che verrà (Maldini non verrebbe di certo a prendere il Sosa o il Bertolacci di turno).



Già...La partita più importante si gioca li. Con galliani potrebbe comprarci pure Bill Gates, ma resteremmo nella mediocrità.
Il problema è che galliani ha mille risorse e mille vite...


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2016)

Comunque non ho ancora capito se questo giocherà mezzala o nei tre davanti


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito se questo giocherà mezzala o nei tre davanti



Nei tre davanti a sinistra..

Kucka, Montolivo, Jack
Suso, Bacca e Sosa


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque non ho ancora capito se questo giocherà mezzala o nei tre davanti



Spero mezzala, almeno avrebbe caratteristiche diverse dagli altri centrocampisti.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nei tre davanti a sinistra..
> 
> Kucka, Montolivo, Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Sosa



Che pena.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nei tre davanti a sinistra..
> 
> Kucka, Montolivo, Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Sosa



Farà panchina a Niang in sostanza


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E se si rivelasse un crack...?



Temo che l'unico crack che potremo associare a questo qui è quello del ginocchio, probabilmente alla seconda giornata di campionato...

Non so più che pensare... siamo lo stesso secchio dell'umido degli ultimi anni...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nei tre davanti a sinistra..
> 
> Kucka, Montolivo, Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Sosa



Certo che se ti serve un esterno d'attacco sarebbe giusto prendere un esterno d'attacco, non adattarci un trequartista
Che approssimazione, poi si scandalizzano che sta banda di musica che chiamano squadra non va in Europa manco per miracolo


----------



## Serginho (17 Agosto 2016)

Comunque non c'entra nulla con i 3 del centrocampo. E' un trequartista che all'occorrenza gioca pure in attacco per tenere il pallone nei minuti finali delle partite. A me non sembra piu' di una riserva in questo Milan.

Inoltre per me ha riscontro logicamente che lo abbia richiesto Montella, mi sembra la tipologia di giocatore che si adatta al suo gioco


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Comunque non c'entra nulla con i 3 del centrocampo. E' un trequartista che all'occorrenza gioca pure in attacco per tenere il pallone nei minuti finali delle partite. A me non sembra piu' di una riserva in questo Milan.
> 
> Inoltre per me ha riscontro logicamente che lo abbia richiesto Montella, mi sembra la tipologia di giocatore che si adatta al suo gioco



Sì, ma credo che in qualche modo cercheranno di piazzarlo titolare, anche perché 7,5 milioni non sono pochi per gli standard attuali del Milan.


----------



## Serginho (17 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma credo che in qualche modo cercheranno di piazzarlo titolare, anche perché 7,5 milioni non sono pochi per gli standard attuali del Milan.



Io invece credo giochera' chi piu' meritevole per i canoni dell'allenatore


----------



## Ciachi (17 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> lo so che non è facile, ma non lo ritengo nemmeno impossibile. obiettivo quarto posto a 5 punti dalla terza prima della sosta



Lo spero tanto!!! Ma devo essere sincero non ci Credo!!! Speriamo


----------



## ignaxio (17 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> ricordati che da che mondo è mondo a gennaio arrivano solo scarti !!



sì, ma scarti che per noi, e per la pochezza del campionato italiano potrebbero essere decisivi


----------



## BraveHeart (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nei tre davanti a sinistra..
> 
> Kucka, Montolivo, Jack
> Suso, Bacca e Sosa



Non credo sia questa la formazione che ha in mente Montella...
per Montella Niang è titolare. Sosa penso proprio giocherà nei 3 di centrocampo.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Certo che se ti serve un esterno d'attacco sarebbe giusto prendere un esterno d'attacco, non adattarci un trequartista
> Che approssimazione, poi si scandalizzano che sta banda di musica che chiamano squadra non va in Europa manco per miracolo



Sosa nella sua carriera sopratutto al inizio nel Estudiantes de la plata ne ha giocato parecchio largo a sinistra, sia un centrocampo a 4 come da esterno d'attaco.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Farà panchina a Niang in sostanza



Niang non ha i tempi ne la tecnica per fare quel ruolo con Montella, che vuole un palleggiatore..



BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Non credo sia questa la formazione che ha in mente Montella...
> per Montella Niang è titolare. Sosa penso proprio giocherà nei 3 di centrocampo.



E dove metti Jack?


----------



## BraveHeart (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sosa nella sua carriera sopratutto al inizio nel Estudiantes de la plata ne ha giocato parecchio largo a sinistra, sia un centrocampo a 4 come da esterno d'attaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dove lo metterei io o Montella? 
Secondo me mette Jack nei 3 di centrocampo, io lo metterei però nei 3 d'attacco.


----------



## BraveHeart (17 Agosto 2016)

Dico la mia...
ho letto come al solito valanghe di accuse a Galliani e mi spiace dirlo ma grandi colpe non ne vedo onestamente.
Ha avuto a disposizione i 15 mln tardi, ha provato a prendere bentancur ma non ce lo hanno voluto cedere, i tempi sono stretti e c'era l'esigenza di regalare qualcosa a Montella.
Non sono al settimo cielo per questo acquisto ma stiamo comunque parlando di un centrocampista con più qualità di tutti i suoi compagni di reparto.


----------



## martinmilan (17 Agosto 2016)

Giocherà a centrocampo sulla destra perchè Montella in quel ruolo vuole gente che sappia giocare e attaccare...i Poli e Kucka li cederebbe all'istante se fosse per lui...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Dico la mia...
> ho letto come al solito valanghe di accuse a Galliani e mi spiace dirlo ma grandi colpe non ne vedo onestamente.
> Ha avuto a disposizione i 15 mln tardi, ha provato a prendere bentancur ma non ce lo hanno voluto cedere, i tempi sono stretti e c'era l'esigenza di regalare qualcosa a Montella.
> Non sono al settimo cielo per questo acquisto ma stiamo comunque parlando di un centrocampista con più qualità di tutti i suoi compagni di reparto.



Adriano.... sei tu ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2016)

Stamane ho letto le dichiarazioni dell'avvocato La Scala sull'acquisto di Sosa 

Comunque son convinto che giocherà nei 3 di centrocampo, cercherà di portare più qualità nel palleggio


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sosa nella sua carriera sopratutto al inizio nel Estudiantes de la plata ne ha giocato parecchio largo a sinistra, sia un centrocampo a 4 come da esterno d'attaco.



Sosa non fa una stagione da esterno da quando giocava in Ucraina, ha 31 anni ormai, sulla fascia è un suicidio


----------



## J&B (17 Agosto 2016)

Meglio di Montolivo è


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Stamane ho letto le dichiarazioni dell'avvocato La Scala sull'acquisto di Sosa
> 
> Comunque son convinto che giocherà nei 3 di centrocampo, cercherà di portare più qualità nel palleggio



Dichiarazioni conturbanti...
Io spero solo che i cinesi, nella loro incompetenza, abbiano avallato l'acquisto, altrimenti potrebbero mandare tutto a peripatetiche e lasciarci sul gobbo Berlusconi, Galliani e tutto il resto della banda, ma con 100 mln in meno.
Potrebbe essere il colpo di coda del Co****ndor per mandare a monte tutta l'operazione e restare a galla nel mare di melma che ha creato.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2016)

Ho mille domande che mi girano in testa , 2 su tutte.
1- Quale mente ha partorito tale idea???
2- Il mondo è pieno di centrocampisti , perchè ci si è fissati su questo carneade????? Perchè ?? Perchè??? Manco fosse modric.
Qualcuno si deve assumere le responsabilità di questa operazione che di logico non ha nulla!!!! Nulla. 
Alla fine parlerà il campo ma pure un idiota capirebbe che , in una rosa che è carente in abitudine alla vittoria, ancor prima che in classe, inserire un fallito ( come definire uno che è esploso in turchia quando in precedenza e in ogni campionato diverso da quello turco ha sempre fallito miseramente????) non innalza minimamente l'asticella della personalità.
Ad oggi, montolivo resta ancora il più esperto/vincente/tecnico in mediana.
Non ho altro da aggiungere. Spero sia l'ultimo disastro di galliani ma mi rifiuto di credere che i cinesi possano aver concordato un acquisto del genere.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Dico la mia...
> ho letto come al solito valanghe di accuse a Galliani e mi spiace dirlo ma grandi colpe non ne vedo onestamente.
> Ha avuto a disposizione i 15 mln tardi, ha provato a prendere bentancur ma non ce lo hanno voluto cedere, i tempi sono stretti e c'era l'esigenza di regalare qualcosa a Montella.
> Non sono al settimo cielo per questo acquisto ma stiamo comunque parlando di un centrocampista con più qualità di tutti i suoi compagni di reparto.


Perdonami ma dissento
Nulla vietava di aspettare ancora un po...se per la prima di campionato non avevamo ancora un centrocampista in più non è che rischiavamo di compromettere l'intera stagione
Se Betancour è saltato pazienza...almeno ci abbiamo provato...ma bisognava avere un'alternativa di riserva con lo stesso profilo del primo...giovane e di prospettiva...invece si è andati su di un giocatore completamente diverso...anzianotto e con alle spalle ben tre fallimenti in squadre di rango
Questo a mio avviso dimostra ancora una volta la totale incompetenza di Galliani...il quale non ha la minima idea su quale giocatore puntare gli occhi...lui conosce solo il ruolo...poi organizza una bella cenetta con l'amico procuratore il quale apre la valigetta del campionario e fa vedere al Gallo la merce...e lui sceglie...senza nemmeno sapere di cosa si tratta...sarei pronto a scommettere che lui non ha mai visto una partita intera giocata da Josè Sosa


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2016)

*Tuttosport: l'affare sfiora i 10 milioni. 7.5 finiranno al Besiktas, il resto in commissioni*


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: l'affare sfiora i 10 milioni. 7.5 finiranno al Besiktas, il resto in commissioni*



2.5 milioni che Galliani e i suoi amichetti si mettono in tasca!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Agosto 2016)

La cosa grave non è aver preso sosa , ciò che è ben più grave è averlo puntato, studiato, inseguito, corteggiato, ingaggiato!!!!
Fosse stata l'ennesima pezza last minute non avrei capito ma ci avrei provato a capire ma metterlo in cima ai propri sogni/obiettivi è da pazzi!!! Questo rende questa operazione folle nella sua portata!!!! Completamente folle. Da quanto si parla di sosa????
E alla fine si fece. C'è da rabbrividire e da provare schifo.
Piccola chiosa : ditemi un- calciatore- uno che dopo esser finito nel campionato turco a svernare sia tornato in uno dei campionati principali europei ed abbia fatto bene.....
Tralasciando il fatto che il uallarito non ha mai fatto bene in vita sua.


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: l'affare sfiora i 10 milioni. 7.5 finiranno al Besiktas, il resto in commissioni*



Che nervoso ragazzi. Non mi sentivo così frustrato per un acquisto dai tempi di Matri.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Agosto 2016)

Numericamente ci mancava la riserva di Niang..cioè la riserva del giocatore a sinistra nei 3 del tridente...Bisogna vedere chi prendiamo adesso...se prendessimo un centrocampista..sarà sicuramente cosi..se invece prendiamo un esterno tipo El Ghazi, allora Sosa sarà la riserva di Jack nei 3 di centrocampo.. Come posizione in campo Sosa è molto simile a Jack..un trequartista/esterno che puó fare la mezzala..solo che è piu tecnico ma piu lento..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio e fatta per *Josè Sosa dal Besiktas in questi minuti si tanno firmando i contratti,* il giocatore arriverà in serata oppure domani mattina per svolgere le visite mediche, *per il giocatore contratto biennale al club turco invece andranno 7,5 milioni.*



Dio santissimo se esisti un dente storto alle visite mediche per far saltare l'acquisto me lo devi far trovare...non meritiamo tutto questo


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Numericamente ci mancava la riserva di Niang..cioè la riserva del giocatore a sinistra nei 3 del tridente...Bisogna vedere chi prendiamo adesso...se prendessimo un centrocampista..sarà sicuramente cosi..se invece prendiamo un esterno tipo El Ghazi, allora Sosa sarà la riserva di Jack nei 3 di centrocampo.. Come posizione in campo Sosa è molto simile a Jack..un trequartista/esterno che puó fare la mezzala..solo che è piu tecnico ma piu lento..



Di certo lo abbiamo preso per stare nei 3 di centrocampo, non credo proprio per giocare esterno. Ho già espresso il mio parere negativo su questo acquisto, che non ha senso dopo aver puntato tutt'altro giocatore. Detto questo però spero non venga fischiato al primo pallone giocato, lui di colpe non ne ha, la colpa è di uno e solo uno che se Dio vuole tra 4 mesi non vedremo più.
Piccola chiosa sugli amici giornalai. Fino a 2 giorni fa, ogni acquisto doveva essere avallato dalla proprietà cinese. Adesso leggo che loro devono solo prendere atto e stare attenti che non sfori col budget, ma gli acquisti li fa solo Galliani. Visto che Arbeloa non si è ancora accasato, attenzione ragazzi.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Lo spero tanto!!! Ma devo essere sincero non ci Credo!!! Speriamo



Questo è il sogno per fare poi un grande mercato con i vari scarti di Real Manchester ecc e puntare al terzo posto. Più verosimilmente mi accontenterei di essere a 4 /5 punti dal quinto posto per poter a fine anno puntare all'europa leaugue....Ma in questo momento ci sono sicuramente superiori Juve Napoli Roma Inter Fiorentina e persino la Lazio. Noi ce la giochiamo con Toro e Sassuolo per il settimo posto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2016)

E comunque 2.5M di commissioni per il nostro grande acquisito. Quindi 25% del prezzo di acquisto sono commissioni. 

Io mi aspetto che i cinesi gli taglino la testa


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E comunque 2.5M di commissioni per il nostro grande acquisito. Quindi 25% del prezzo di acquisto sono commissioni.
> 
> Io mi aspetto che i cinesi gli taglino la testa



Galliani aveva da pagarsi le ferie a Ibiza...


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2016)

E Fassone nel frattempo?


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Comunque non c'entra nulla con i 3 del centrocampo. E' un trequartista che all'occorrenza gioca pure in attacco per tenere il pallone nei minuti finali delle partite. A me non sembra piu' di una riserva in questo Milan.
> 
> Inoltre per me ha riscontro logicamente che lo abbia richiesto Montella, mi sembra la tipologia di giocatore che si adatta al suo gioco



Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che apre a delle possibilità che non siano il gioco al massacro che si sta vedendo in queste ultime ore dopo l'acquisto di Sosa: E' stato acquistato sosa quindi 
- i cinesi non esistono
- i cinesi sono incapaci
- comanda ancora Galliani
- Fassone non esiste
- Fassone incapace
- Montella deve dimettersi
- cordata di prestanomi, rientro di capitali
E varie altre castronerie che sto leggendo post dopo post.
Nel frattempo nessuno si è accorto che, seppur con tutti i suoi difetti, il giocatore ha caratteristiche assolutamente compatibili con il gioco che vorrebbe fare il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Agosto 2016)

*Jose Sosa sta effettuando le visite mediche (Di Marzio)




*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che apre a delle possibilità che non siano il gioco al massacro che si sta vedendo in queste ultime ore dopo l'acquisto di Sosa: E' stato acquistato sosa quindi
> - i cinesi non esistono
> - i cinesi sono incapaci
> - comanda ancora Galliani
> ...



Io credo che quando si fanno questi tipi di analisi non bisogna prendere le cose di "stomaco" ma restare lucidi e fare analisi razionali,

ora senza dover per forza massacrare il giocatore che va visto all'opera è chiaro che si sapeva già dal mercato di gennaio che occorresse almeno un centrocampista tecnico da inserire a centrocampo, sono occorsi 8,5 mesi per prenderlo andando su un 31 enne che non ha mai giocato ad alti livelli in campionati importanti, pagandolo 10 M e considerando che essendo extracomunitario si aveva tutto il mondo per cercare qualcuno di più futuribile.

direi che razionalmente la prima reazione non può che essere questa:


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E Fassone nel frattempo?



Fassone per ora non ha nessun ruolo ufficiale.

2 milioni e mezzo di commissione sono da galera per questo qui, che vergogna.


----------



## Zani (17 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Jose Sosa sta effettuando le visite mediche (Di Marzio)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speriamo le fallisca


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Agosto 2016)

Maledetto...l'ennesima furbata. Ma significa che qualcuno lo lascia fare. Queste operazioni vengono ''approvate''!


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io credo che quando si fanno questi tipi di analisi non bisogna prendere le cose di "stomaco" ma restare lucidi e fare analisi razionali,
> 
> ora senza dover per forza massacrare il giocatore che va visto all'opera è chiaro che si sapeva già dal mercato di gennaio che occorresse almeno un centrocampista tecnico da inserire a centrocampo, sono occorsi 8,5 mesi per prenderlo andando su un 31 enne che non ha mai giocato ad alti livelli in campionati importanti, pagandolo 10 M e considerando che essendo extracomunitario si aveva tutto il mondo per cercare qualcuno di più futuribile.
> 
> direi che razionalmente la prima reazione non può che essere questa:


Si va bene ma tutto questo isterismo mettendo in dubbio ogni cosa persino una cessione per la quale abbiamo finalmente gioito nelle settimane scorse non mi sembra per niente razionale.
In ogni caso ripeto che nessuno tiene conto del fatto che il giocatore ha le caratteristiche giuste per essere un profilo richiesto dall allenatore. A nessuno frega niente del giocatore basta attaccare tutto e tutti indiscriminatamente per sfogare la frustrazione. Poi manco avessimo speso 50 milioni, se va bene in 2 anni lo pagheremo 20 milioni incluso lo stipendio abbiamo speso molto di più per cessi a pedali come essien, muntari, Matri ecc. 
Bentancur invece era il nuovo fenomeno del centrocampo come José Mauri e Cristante, Maher e Clasie. 
Ci vuole un po' di equilibrio ragazzi e le ultim e goccie di pazienza prima di spalare schifo su tutto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Agosto 2016)

Peppe di Stefano: Sosa comprato per fare la mezzala. Esordio alla seconda giornata.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: Sosa comprato per fare la mezzala. Esordio alla seconda giornata.



Siccome non eravamo abbastanza lenti... Già me lo vedo un terzetto Sosa-Montolivo-Bertolacci. In difesa son già li che bestemmiano


----------



## BraveHeart (17 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Adriano.... sei tu ?



Non è colpa mia se date la colpa a Galliani anche per il buco dell'ozono e per lo scioglimento dei ghiacciai. Sono il primo a non volerlo più in società ma tendo a ad incolparlo per ciò che merita di essere incolpato. Per quanto riguarda Sosa è chiaro che sia un giocatore comunque voluto dall'allenatore. Per bentancur ci hanno provato, non l'hanno voluto cedere ed evidentemente Montella aveva fretta di avere un centrocampista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)

Prima o poi dovrà finire quest'associazione per delinquere messa in piedi dal condor. Prima o dopo dovrà finire, non è possibile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Non è colpa mia se date la colpa a Galliani anche per il buco dell'ozono e per lo scioglimento dei ghiacciai. Sono il primo a non volerlo più in società ma tendo a ad incolparlo per ciò che merita di essere incolpato. Per quanto riguarda Sosa è chiaro che sia un giocatore comunque voluto dall'allenatore. Per bentancur ci hanno provato, non l'hanno voluto cedere ed evidentemente Montella aveva fretta di avere un centrocampista.



Ci sono centinaia di calciatori al mondo che sarebbe stato più intelligente prendere...anche sconosciuti ai più. Ma ovviamente lui prende solo da procuratori amici(perchè non ne capisce una mazza)...è palese! Magari sosa farà bene, per carità, sono il primo ad augurarglielo...però è un'operazione stupida...sotto tutti gli aspetti. Quanto ci manca una fitta rete di scouting...


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: l'affare sfiora i 10 milioni. 7.5 finiranno al Besiktas, il resto in commissioni*



Dopo il delinquere ora arriva l'istigazione a delinquere.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Agosto 2016)

Io sono positivo di natura...quindi cerco di vedere i lati positivi (é dura) di questo acquisto...
1) aggiunge tecnica al nostro centrocampo..cosa di cui necessitiaml tantissimo
2) non l'ha ancora detto nessuno ma...é un ottimo tiratore di punizioni...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> 2) non l'ha ancora detto nessuno ma...é un ottimo tiratore di punizioni...



Come Honda?


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Si va bene ma tutto questo isterismo mettendo in dubbio ogni cosa persino una cessione per la quale abbiamo finalmente gioito nelle settimane scorse non mi sembra per niente razionale.
> In ogni caso ripeto che nessuno tiene conto del fatto che il giocatore ha le caratteristiche giuste per essere un profilo richiesto dall allenatore. A nessuno frega niente del giocatore basta attaccare tutto e tutti indiscriminatamente per sfogare la frustrazione. Poi manco avessimo speso 50 milioni, se va bene in 2 anni lo pagheremo 20 milioni incluso lo stipendio abbiamo speso molto di più per cessi a pedali come essien, muntari, Matri ecc.
> Bentancur invece era il nuovo fenomeno del centrocampo come José Mauri e Cristante, Maher e Clasie.
> Ci vuole un po' di equilibrio ragazzi e le ultim e goccie di pazienza prima di spalare schifo su tutto.


Prendiamo un 31enne che ha fallito ovunque (tranne in Turchia dove Felipe Melo sembrava Gerrard), pagandolo quasi 10 milioni e con l'intenzione inoltre di impiegarlo in un ruolo non suo (trequartista ma gli facciamo fare la mezzala o l'ala nei tre davanti), tra l'altro in un reparto in cui abbiamo la assoluta necessità di certezze, e ti lamenti se i tifosi si lamentano? 

Ho cercato di trovare un qualche minimo senso a questa operazione ma seriamente non riesco a trovare nessuna briciola di positività. È tutto un disastro. Le premesse dicono che è la peggiore operazione di sempre di Galliani a pari merito con l'acquisto di Matri, strano che i tifosi si incavolino eh?


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Siccome non eravamo abbastanza lenti... Già me lo vedo un terzetto Sosa-Montolivo-Bertolacci. In difesa son già li che bestemmiano



Cerchiamo di essere ottimisti... un centrocampo tecnico può anche voler dire provare a giocare un calcio fatto sul possesso palla, e un maggior possesso palla significa che la difesa starà per meno tempo sotto pressione rispetto agli ultimi anni.

Ok, lo so. I'm a dreamer, però almeno aspettiamo di vedere come giocherà il Milan di Montella una volta superato il rodaggio, poi dopo possiamo tirare giù anche tutti i santi del calendario, però cerchiamo di non deprimerci ancor prima di aver messo piede in campo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come Honda?


 eddai anche tu...ci ho provato ad essere ottimista.. (comunque di honda si vedeva sempre e solo quella punizione alla holly e benji in cui la palla cambiava di traiettoria e basta..in tutti i filmati )


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky Calciomercato stanno parlando di Sosa, tra le risate.
> 
> Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto.



Non sono risate, stanno tremando per l'arrivo dei cinesi e rosikano


----------



## Sand (17 Agosto 2016)

Si rideva pure per Barzagli alla Juve.


----------



## robs91 (17 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Non è colpa mia se date la colpa a Galliani anche per il buco dell'ozono e per lo scioglimento dei ghiacciai. Sono il primo a non volerlo più in società ma tendo a ad incolparlo per ciò che merita di essere incolpato. Per quanto riguarda Sosa è chiaro che sia un giocatore comunque voluto dall'allenatore. Per bentancur ci hanno provato, non l'hanno voluto cedere ed evidentemente Montella aveva fretta di avere un centrocampista.



Sì certo l'ha richiesto Montella,era il suo sogno avere Sosa in rosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2016)

Raga come fate a non capire? Abbiamo semplicemente pagato la tassa per mandare Balotelli al Besiktas, in questo modo a giugno 2017 Raiola ci mette in corsia preferenziale per Ibra


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Prendiamo un 31enne che ha fallito ovunque (tranne in Turchia dove Felipe Melo sembrava Gerrard), pagandolo quasi 10 milioni e con l'intenzione inoltre di impiegarlo in un ruolo non suo (trequartista ma gli facciamo fare la mezzala o l'ala nei tre davanti), tra l'altro in un reparto in cui abbiamo la assoluta necessità di certezze, e ti lamenti se i tifosi si lamentano?
> 
> Ho cercato di trovare un qualche minimo senso a questa operazione ma seriamente non riesco a trovare nessuna briciola di positività. È tutto un disastro. Le premesse dicono che è la peggiore operazione di sempre di Galliani a pari merito con l'acquisto di Matri, strano che i tifosi si incavolino eh?



Innanzitutto io non mi stupisco che i tifosi si lamentino, bensì che sia esploso un isterismo di massa dopo l'acquisto di un calciatore pagato 7,5 milioni di euro, roba che ormai non ci compri manco le scarpe di un giovane decente e già pronto per giocare in Serie A. Abbiamo assoluto bisogno di certezze dici, Bentancur di cui tutti erano contenti che certezza è? Un ragazzino di 19 anni che non è manco titolare nel Boca?
Non riesci a trovare nessun senso a questa operazione perchè come altri non volete trovarlo perchè il giocatore non vi piace, come quando c'era l'isterismo per Bacca che era un cesso a pedali indegno di giocare persino in serie C.
Il giocatore ha caratteristiche giuste per il modo di giocare che vuole proporre Montella, è più tecnico degli altri nostri centrocampisti e ha la giocata in verticale che NESSUNO dei nostri centrocampisti ha.
L'unica risposta a quale sia il senso di questo acquisto è:
L'ha richiesto l'allenatore (infatti il nome è uscito dopo il fatidico summit al ristorante tra Galliani e Montella e non prima come sostiene l'avvocato la Scala) in quanto profilo compatibile per lo sviluppo del suo gioco a prezzi abbordabili.
Per questo è stato avvallato dai cinesi, perchè l'ha richiesto Montella che è l'allenatore che hanno scelto loro insieme alla vecchia proprietà.
Altrimenti continuate a cercare un senso a questa operazione senza trovarlo e strappatevi i capelli..


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Agosto 2016)

Che poi ragazzi..la notizia della commissione di 2,5 milioni é letterlamente INVENTATA da tuttosport...forse non si sono ancora ripresi dalla commissioncina di 25(!!!) milioni a Raiola per Pogba (di cui ovviamente manco hanno parlato..)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga come fate a non capire? Abbiamo semplicemente pagato la tassa per mandare Balotelli al Besiktas, in questo modo a giugno 2017 Raiola ci mette in corsia preferenziale per Ibra


La tassa della tassa


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Che poi ragazzi..la notizia della commissione di 2,5 milioni é letterlamente INVENTATA da tuttosport...forse non si sono ancora ripresi dalla commissioncina di 25(!!!) milioni a Raiola per Pogba (di cui ovviamente manco hanno parlato..)



Sì ma ormai in ste ore si è completamente fuori controllo, si credono pure alle baggianate di Ruttosporc..


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Che poi ragazzi..la notizia della commissione di 2,5 milioni é letterlamente INVENTATA da tuttosport...forse non si sono ancora ripresi dalla commissioncina di 25(!!!) milioni a Raiola per Pogba (di cui ovviamente manco hanno parlato..)



In effetti è poco credibile che chi ha dato 8 di commissioni per Ely ne abbia dati 2,5 per Sosa


Saranno almeno il doppio


----------



## Il Genio (17 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto io non mi stupisco che i tifosi si lamentino, bensì che sia esploso un isterismo di massa dopo l'acquisto di un calciatore pagato 7,5 milioni di euro, roba che ormai non ci compri manco le scarpe di un giovane decente e già pronto per giocare in Serie A. Abbiamo assoluto bisogno di certezze dici, Bentancur di cui tutti erano contenti che certezza è? Un ragazzino di 19 anni che non è manco titolare nel Boca?
> Non riesci a trovare nessun senso a questa operazione perchè come altri non volete trovarlo perchè il giocatore non vi piace, come quando c'era l'isterismo per Bacca che era un cesso a pedali indegno di giocare persino in serie C.
> Il giocatore ha caratteristiche giuste per il modo di giocare che vuole proporre Montella, è più tecnico degli altri nostri centrocampisti e ha la giocata in verticale che NESSUNO dei nostri centrocampisti ha.
> L'unica risposta a quale sia il senso di questo acquisto è:
> ...



Non so come si faccia a fare gli applausi in chat ma immagina una standing ovation. 

Ai detrattori ad ogni costo vorrei far notare come il giocatore in questione fosse nei taccuini di Corvino e della Fiorentina come eventuale sostituto di Valero qualora lo spagnolo avesse fatto/facesse le valige. 

Ennesimo esempio di isterismo anticipatorio, l'avesse preso la Viola ci sarebbero millemila post di esperti del mercato sperticanti lodi per corvino, capace di acquistare il giocatore giusto a cifre risibili in campionati lontani dai riflettori...


----------



## koti (17 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto io non mi stupisco che i tifosi si lamentino, bensì che sia esploso un isterismo di massa dopo l'acquisto di un calciatore pagato 7,5 milioni di euro, roba che ormai non ci compri manco le scarpe di un giovane decente e già pronto per giocare in Serie A. Abbiamo assoluto bisogno di certezze dici, Bentancur di cui tutti erano contenti che certezza è? Un ragazzino di 19 anni che non è manco titolare nel Boca?
> Non riesci a trovare nessun senso a questa operazione perchè come altri non volete trovarlo perchè il giocatore non vi piace, come quando c'era l'isterismo per Bacca che era un cesso a pedali indegno di giocare persino in serie C.
> Il giocatore ha caratteristiche giuste per il modo di giocare che vuole proporre Montella, è più tecnico degli altri nostri centrocampisti e ha la giocata in verticale che NESSUNO dei nostri centrocampisti ha.
> L'unica risposta a quale sia il senso di questo acquisto è:
> ...


Quindi se l'allenatore proponesse il peggior cesso del globo tutti contenti e accontentiamo l'allenatore? Tanto lo dice l'allenatore quindi va bene così a prescindere.  E i dirigenti che vengono pagati a fare allora? (ma poi ancora con questa storia "lo ha richiesto Montella"? Un po come Allegri aveva richiesto Matri, e Mihajlovic Balotelli).

Inoltre mi pare normalissimo che tra un trentenne stagionato e un giovane promettente la gente preferisca il secondo.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non so come si faccia a fare gli applausi in chat ma immagina una standing ovation.
> 
> Ai detrattori ad ogni costo vorrei far notare come il giocatore in questione fosse nei taccuini di Corvino e della Fiorentina come eventuale sostituto di Valero qualora lo spagnolo avesse fatto/facesse le valige.
> 
> Ennesimo esempio di isterismo anticipatorio, l'avesse preso la Viola ci sarebbero millemila post di esperti del mercato sperticanti lodi per corvino, capace di acquistare il giocatore giusto a cifre risibili in campionati lontani dai riflettori...



Boh sarà come dite voi, ma...
1) La storia che comincia a girare che l'ha voluto assolutamente Montella, mi puzza di solito servilismo dei giornalai per proteggere Galliani come sempre del resto.
2) Non si è aspettato più l'uruguagio, perchè Montella aveva bisogno subito. Bene risultato è che Domenica non può giocare per problemi burocratici e esordirà alla seconda. Non valeva la pena aspettare qualche giorno per trovare qualcosa di meglio, e puntare come ultimo extra su Cuadrado in prestito con obbligo di riscatto?...
Detto questo non fischierò mai Sosa allo stadio se mai ci tornerò, perchè lui di colpe non ne ha e inviterei i pochi che ci andranno a fare altrettanto, e comunque a non insultarlo sui social come sta avvenendo da quando si è saputo dell'acquisto. Anche perchè quanti di noi lo conoscono??
Oh magari non è davvero più quello di Napoli, e in Turchia ha imparato a giocare.... Simeone dice che è uno dei migliori centrocampisti argentini in giro, io dico almeno gurdiamolo qualche partita...


----------



## hiei87 (17 Agosto 2016)

Il problema è che un acquisto "strano" lo si può giustificare parlando di tattica, del gioco dell'allenatore, di qualche congiunzione astrale, ecc...
Ora, sono quasi 10 anni ormai che ogni estate assistiamo a scempi del genere, e la squadra in campo è il riflesso perfetto delle difficoltà e della confusione in sede di mercato. Come opera galliani lo sappiamo bene. Anche in questo caso, sappiamo che si è affidato ad un amico poco raccomandabile, che fino a qualche settimana fa era ai domiciliari.
A questo punto, diventa difficile anche dare una spiegazione calcistica a questo acquisto.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Agosto 2016)

Sì, comunque calma, ragazzi. In questo forum abbiamo azzeccato spesso, ma altrettanto spesso ci siamo sbagliati, per cui, aldilà dell'operazione demenziale, giudichiamo il giocatore per quello che farà sul campo, anche perché il giocatore sembra avere quelle caratteristiche che in rosa non ha praticamente nessuno.


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi se l'allenatore proponesse il peggior cesso del globo tutti contenti e accontentiamo l'allenatore? Tanto lo dice l'allenatore quindi va bene così a prescindere.  E i dirigenti che vengono pagati a fare allora? (ma poi ancora con questa storia "lo ha richiesto Montella"? Un po come Allegri aveva richiesto Matri, e Mihajlovic Balotelli).
> 
> Inoltre mi pare normalissimo che tra un trentenne stagionato e un giovane promettente la gente preferisca il secondo.



Ma secondo te se Montella avesse potuto scegliere tra James Rodriguez, Kroos e Sosa avrebbe scelto Sosa?
I dirigenti devono costruire la squadra ASSIEME all'allenatore, uno dei problemi che abbiamo avuto in questi anni è stato comprare giocatori buoni e non che non centravano nulla con il gioco che voleva proporre l'allenatore di turno.
Ora siamo in una situazione delicata di transizione e COL BUDGET RISICATO A DISPOSIZIONE Montella cercava un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche. 
Pensare che Galliani abbia acquistato il giocatore per i fatti suoi senza consultare i nuovi proprietari che hanno firmato un preliminare vincolante con 100 milioni di penale e senza consultare l'allenatore scelto dalla nuova proprietà non ha senso.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Che poi ragazzi..la notizia della commissione di 2,5 milioni é letterlamente INVENTATA da tuttosport...forse non si sono ancora ripresi dalla commissioncina di 25(!!!) milioni a Raiola per Pogba (di cui ovviamente manco hanno parlato..)





Victorss ha scritto:


> Sì ma ormai in ste ore si è completamente fuori controllo, si credono pure alle baggianate di Ruttosporc..



Certo come se non ci fossero precedenti.... 

*http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-veri-ed-agghiaccianti-costi-dellultimo-mercato-vt36084.html*

Anche i vecchi bilanci del Milan mentivano? La pratica delle commissioni gonfiate di Galliani è usuale da tempo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Certo come se non ci fossero precedenti....
> 
> *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-veri-ed-agghiaccianti-costi-dellultimo-mercato-vt36084.html*
> 
> Anche i vecchi bilanci del Milan mentivano? La pratica delle commissioni gonfiate di Galliani è usuale da tempo.



Penso che se facessi la stessa cosa per altre squadre avresti lo stesso risultato eh...la mega commissione di Pogba é solo l'ultimo esempio..."venduto a 105 milioni" quando i fatti dicono che ne hanno instascati "solo" 78..


----------



## Victorss (17 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Certo come se non ci fossero precedenti....
> 
> *http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-veri-ed-agghiaccianti-costi-dellultimo-mercato-vt36084.html*
> 
> Anche i vecchi bilanci del Milan mentivano? La pratica delle commissioni gonfiate di Galliani è usuale da tempo.



Nel frattempo sono successe delle cosette o no?


----------

